# Anyone information of this eye condition?



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Just on the odd chance that someone may have come accross this eye condition, a year ago last august we noticed a slight swelling round the right eye of my grandson, by January it had become more pronouced and with it his eye was protruding. He said his sight was blurred in that eye-making light of it. After doctors referred him to ent he had Xrays. mri scans etc and they decided it was a buildup of tissue behind the eye. However it emerged that a ligament had rapped itself round his optic nerve and his sight is gone in that eye. 
He has had treatment at gosh by top eye specialist but they still do not know what caused it. If ther e was some specialist hospital in the world that could put it right I would move haven and earth to get him the treatment. aving said that he makes fun of it all the time and his great example of a boy coping with a disability for life. He is wonderful. Always makes us laugh!!! 

.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

No,not heard of that before but very sorry for the state your grandson finds himself in. The 2 best hospitals are either GOSH or Morefields Eye Hospital, also in London.

By the way, how is your hubby doing now? Are you back home now?


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Health&Fitness*

Thank you for enquiring MrsW, we are home safefully. He had an operation and his thumb was pinned in two places (both clean breaks) very painfully. Sorted out our Ehic's before we left south france and I began the drive north to the Tunnel. We left Cap d'Agde on Saturday llast and arrived for the Wednesday crossing at 11am. It was thick fog approaching Calais on the Tuesday evening at 6.30, unfortunately went through the wrong peage gate and came off on the D road -had to do some extra miles to get back on the A16 for Auchan which we reached (after that satnav sent us all ays) at 8pm enouch time just to get some wine. When we came off the tunnel I drove to Esher to see our daughter and family and then to Chertsey. Fetched next day for dinner with same and drove home Thursday morning. So tired........ sleeping is easy now back in my nice soft bed. The patient is to see dr on Monday and hopefully a quick referral for Xray to see how the bones are knitting. No driving for 6 weeks, but think it will be more than that- physio will be needed to get full use of his thumb and fingers again. 
Wendy.


----------

